# Introducing Sona



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome. She is a beautiful pup.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Those are great pictures (my favorite is the one in the box)! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

EEEkkkk the cuteness!! Don't they just grow way too fast!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

She's such a pretty girl thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum. She's really a cutie pie.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome. She is very beautiful.


----------



## 2cats1dog (Jun 3, 2015)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

Love the pictures of Sona, what a doll she is. 
She's becoming a very lovely golden girl.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome everyone - I'm sure I'll have lots of question!!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

So I thought I would give an update/background on Sona as I started this thread quite late. 
Although I wanted a dog for a long time it is only in the last 2-3 years that things were really settled enough for me to bring a dog into my life. So why a golden? Well I know I don’t have to explain that here J but I also grew up with a golden who stole my heart – a gentle giant albeit a rather untrained one as my parents didn’t really know much about training puppies!! So after almost a year of thinking and researching the breed and breeders I eventually got in contact with a breeder that I felt would give me an honest view on how a puppy would fit with my circumstances. She was a great source of information and help and so onto her puppy waitlist I went – planning to get a male puppy. With my work I have part of the year where it is easier for me to take holidays and work from home and so I really only had a set number of months each year where I felt it would be right to bring a puppy home. Unfortunately disappointment came around as a puppy was not available from her litter. So it seemed it would be another year at least before my much longed for puppy might arrive. However my breeder put me in touch with another breeder and she was going to have a litter which would arrive at a perfect time for me! In the end it turned out that there was not to be a male puppy in that litter for me but there was a female! I was always more concerned with the puppies temperament than sex and so little Sona came home with me in May. I guess this was just the way it was meant to be J.


Stealing my heart at her breeders….


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

So from a first time puppy parents perspective I think Sona has done really well. She took to her crate happily and slept through the night from Day 2. The first week we had a lot of accidents but after that only one at 11 wks and 14 wks (hopefully I don’t jinx this!). She picked up sit, down, stand, stay, leave and drop quickly. Not eating feet and people in general took a bit longer. Most importantly I learnt not to escalate puppy meltdowns and to just walk away. So all in all things have been moving along nicely for us. However the last 6 weeks or so have been much more stressful. It all started with an allergic reaction. Poor girl developed an awful rash all over her tummy so off to the vet for a shot of antihistamine and some tablets. 24hrs later – back to the vet as her ear flaps swelled up, at this stage Sona is looking at me like “Why is this happening to me”. Thankfully a shot of steroids put her right and all was well again. Then about two weeks later she has a bout of gastroenteritis which ultimately required hospitalisation. I was so terrified but it was amazing how she bounced back. Thankfully she was cleared to travel the week before we were supposed to visit my parents in Ireland – a 350 mile car and ferry trip and she was a little trooper. She behaved so well I was delighted! No house training problems, didn’t try to and hang out of anyone’s leg J – just adapted great. She was also introduced to the beach and loved it! After two weeks however she did start to pull up my parents carpet :O. To date she has never been destructive in the house or if she did put her teeth on anything she was easily redirected. Hopefully it was due to the limited freedom she had in the garden there due certain plants I was afraid she would eat – my paranoia after the gastro issues may not be helpful. So we are looking forward to restarting training tonight and overall having a less adventurous few weeks… it that possible with a 6 month old GR 


Meeting her doggy cousin....


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Look what I got you from the lake!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

What do you mean we have to go home - this is FUN!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok mom you were right I really was tired!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I could eat her up !!!!!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

She's really growing up, such a cutie pie.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a sweet girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She is beautiful, lovely photos!.


----------



## SWLAmarshrunner (Oct 7, 2013)

Growing fast! Beautiful color


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

So I've been trying to convince Sona she is getting too big to crawl under the sofa - clearly I'm not winning


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Sona is are really cute


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That picture is too cute! Good luck convincing her that she doesn't fit! When Duke was a puppy he claimed our coffee table. It has a wrought iron base that Duke wanted to sleep on. We bought a piece of plywood so he wouldn't hurt himself. Three years later and Duke still sleeps there. He doesn't fit very well, but it's his favorite place. LOL.


----------



## Debs66 (Aug 8, 2015)

She's beautiful! Love the puppy pic in the box.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Ha! Jennratz - the things we do for our dogs!
Thanks Debs66 I love that photo too - it was during her 'return to sender' phase


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Just love the way she is looking at you from under the sofa! She is such a cutie-pie :-*


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*6 months 12 days*

So Sona went for her 6 month check up. She now weights 20.6kg (45.4 pounds) and is a healthy girl! Everyone commented on her sweet temperament. She does have her moments however... I had her out for a walk and a women with her teenage son in a car stopped in the middle of the street as she was concerned my dog was sick - completely understandable as my crazy puppy has decided to lie down and roll around on the grass like she was having a fit :doh: of course the minute Sona realised she had an audience she popped up into a perfect sit. I explained we were just having a battle of wills then decided to file the embarassment away as if I did have a sick dog I might be very glad of that kind stranger! 
Photos to follow...


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

We think she might be 25-26 kg fully grown.....


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

She wasn't so sure about the new dog


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Enjoying a rub down after her morning walk


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Being cute!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*Smile!*

Finally I captured a smiling Sona!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Can't believe Sona is over 7 months old- time is flying by! Training class has gone amazingly well the last two weeks - it's like a magic switch has clicked somewhere  still love her crazy antics - from calm to play mode and back again in the blink of an eye


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

And the other photos...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sona's a beautiful girl, enjoying her pictures and reading about her adventures.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

She also decided to help tidy the garden today :doh:


----------



## B&Tgordon (Oct 5, 2015)

beautiful dog!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*8 months*

Can't believe Sona is almost 8 months! She is now 23.2 kg (51 pounds). I had to go away for work for two nights so she had her first experience of boarding. She seems to have had fun and I seem to have been more stressed about it than she was


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think it's always harder on us than it is them. They seem to have fun while we not only miss them but worry about them at the same time. 

Great picture, she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## JPLEE (Apr 4, 2015)

What a cute puppy you got there.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

What a doll!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*7 weeks v 9 months!!*

its amazing how quickly you forget how tiny they were!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

They sure don't stay little long!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*Merry Christmas!*

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your family. 
Great pictures of Sona, she's grown into a very lovely girl.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

So Sona came into season at Christmas - don't think it was her favourite Christmas present!!! She has gone from being quite to bags loads of energy the last few days. Trying to keep her busy with training. so far she has picked up 'right' 'left' and 'ring' bell. Can't wait to get her off lead next week and back to training to burn off some energy!!!

Now to experiment with adding video....


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love that bell ringing video! We are using one hanging on the door but that one is so cute!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the bell ringing video. She is so cute AND smart!


----------



## Kate&Jimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

what a lovely smart girl! I think I may need to invest in a bell and give it a try with Jimmy!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks guys - it was fun to put the goldens 'natural paw swatting' ability to use


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

What a smart girl, very cute!!!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*10 months*

10 months already - time moves so fast!!! She is getting better at not running up to every person and dog to say hello which is making walks more relaxing!!! A few photos of her out and about and loving her new towelling rug!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*10 months*

Photo two...


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Photo three


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, adorable and smart girl.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*Only a golden....*

Only a golden could find this comfortable!


----------



## Lilysmom1226 (May 16, 2014)

How adorable! Makes me miss the puppy days!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*So proud!!!*

So we started ringcraft classes around October and tonight for the first time ever in class I was able to stack Sona and she did not move. It's a miracle! I'm just so proud of her! It feels like it is beginning to click!!! :


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

So out on a walk today Sona dropped her bumper in the lake at a spot where she would have to jump off a small ledge. However this is not something she has the confidence to do yet :doh: we had to wait about 30 min before it drifted close enough to the opposite side where there is easier access for her to be able to swim out and get it. She was very pleased with herself when she managed to get it :


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sona*



Wicky said:


> So out on a walk today Sona dropped her bumper in the lake at a spot where she would have to jump off a small ledge. However this is not something she has the confidence to do yet :doh: we had to wait about 30 min before it drifted close enough to the opposite side where there is easier access for her to be able to swim out and get it. She was very pleased with herself when she managed to get it :


Can't believe I'm first seeing your posts about your beautiful girl, Sona. What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Wicky said:


> Hi All - this forum has been a great source of information both before and after bringing Sona home. She is now 5 months and i thought i would try and upload a few photos.


What a pretty girl! Skye was just 5 months yesterday as well!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I love the one where she is peeking out from under the thingy. She is awesome!!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love the new pictures!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Mud? What mud? Look how clean I keep my toys :


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

She is soo adorable!! Loving all the pictures!! Keep them coming!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Sona is a beauty!! She looks like she had fun!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*Oh what a weekend.*

I took Sona for a walk to a new area on Saturday morning - what a mistake. Only 10 minutes out of the car and two staffy crosses start to chase her. One of them then side swipes her slamming her into a tree. BANG. I think my heart and every other piece of me broke with that sound. As I ran towards her I was also thinking I wish I wasn't so far away from her vet. Thankfully after a moment Sona got up and aside from seeming like she got a fright was ok. I took her home and decided to monitor her for the day rather than doing my usual 'first time puppy parent run' to the vet. She was in good form the rest of the and all seemed OK. Then first thing Sunday morning I check her gums again and they were pale.... Cue returning panic. I made sure she drinks something and offer her breakfast which she gobbles down. She seems fine but the gums still worry me so I phone vet and off we go to get her examined. Of course once we get there the pressure test on her gums is back to normal! Pulse, eye membrane all great! She has some discomfort in one hip so they gave her a shot. I feel like a tonne weight has been lifted. We celebrated by stopping at Sonas favourite cafe - also her human was beginning to feel a bit dehydrated at this point!!!! We may also have stopped at the pet shop to buy her her first antler... Sorry for the long post and thanks to anyone who actually made it through it - just feeling so releaved!!!!!!!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Watching the world go by....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Sona was alright, she's lovely.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*The goal for this weekend - no vet visit*

After getting slammed into a tree two weeks ago Sona decided she missed the vet and felt the best way to get back there last Friday was to swallow a piece of a reflector from a bike - it was very sharp. There had to do an endoscope but couldn't find it. They felt they should do surgery to look for it but there was too much food in her tummy so on the balance of risk decided to keep her in and wait it out. I was terrified. They released her Saturday with instructions to monitor and my prayers were answered when it emerged naturally on Monday. I like our vets nearly as much as Sona but I really never want to see them again! I'm just hoping for a weekend where I'm not checking her every 10 min for signs of internal injury - it's exhausting!!!! On the good side she is back in great form again and enjoying training for our first open show in a few weeks!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I missed the tree story??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmiller13 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sona is so beautiful! we bring our Sadie home in 3 days, were so stinkin excited!


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Sona is beautiful! I'm glad she wasn't hurt in either of her misadventures!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh Jen 2 staffy chased her and one turned and ran into her full tilt at 90 degrees. Unfortunately they were running past a tree and Sona was smashed into it as the dogs collided. Thankfully a sore hip and some aches were the only outcome


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Rmiller13 said:


> Sona is so beautiful! we bring our Sadie home in 3 days, were so stinkin excited!


 Thanks! Sandie looks so sweet - bet time is going slowly as you wait. Don't forget to take loads of photos - you will have lots of fun!!!!!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*Spring has arrived - I hope *

Such a nice day today - great to be able to get out and enjoy it


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

What do you mean - stay?


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm coming!!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Glad Sona is ok. 
It has been a lovely day. Our local woodland park was very busy. Think we saw more breeds than we have when watching snippets of crufts! So nice to have to dry Albie off because he got wet through swimming rather than soaked from the constant rain. 
Lovely photos.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

CarnelleyLamb said:


> Glad Sona is ok.
> It has been a lovely day. Our local woodland park was very busy. Think we saw more breeds than we have when watching snippets of crufts! So nice to have to dry Albie off because he got wet through swimming rather than soaked from the constant rain.
> Lovely photos.


Thanks! The only downside of the weather was the number of people out for a walk in their Sunday best - had to make sure Sona didn't decide to say hello to them all!!!! :


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

*Happy Birthday Sona*

It's been a crazy week so this is a bit late but Sona is now 1! Can't believe how quickly time has flown by! Looking forward to all the fun and games my crazy little angel will bring this year  As an end to her puppy thread I thought this video would be appropriate - her name means happy after all!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely video. Happy birthday Sona. Looks like she had a fantastic first year. You live in a beautiful part of the UK judging from the photos.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a sweet video. Happy Birthday Sona!


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday Sona! You are so beautiful and what a great video!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sona*

Sona is a doll baby, just love her! Your house is also beautiful!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the video  Happy Birthday Sona!


----------

